# Just venting



## njdawg (Jul 1, 2003)

I have a newer 2003 Altima. I purchased it in June and according to the VIN record it was assembled in June. Since I took ownership of it on July 1st, I have had to take it back to replace the computer card which controls the turn signals and the radiator. Oh the radiator, I am now alittle less than 6000 miles and next week I will be bringing it back in to replace the replacement radiator they put in for me a few months back. Yes, thats right 3 radiators before 6000 miles has past. (Did I mention the recall notices I have to keep constant track of since they never sent me any notice in the mail?)
The dealer said they found out from Nissan the replacement radiators were not pressurized right and they need to get the new replacement one in and so I have to go back next week for them to install it. I was so pissed I called Nissan USA to share my concern and worries what my car might be like after say 10,000 , maybe 20,000 or even 40,000 or 50,000 miles. They always send me survey cards in the mail that the dealership insists if they don't get all excellents on they get yelled at for. Surely, they must care? right?
I spent 45 MINUTES yelling and getting yelled out on the phone by a consumer affairs rep who kept telling me she worked there for 3 years. I asked what Nissan's course of action was for a brand new car with so many problems and she kept saying "You asked me if we can explain why your car has parts that fail and I told you we don't explain that here."
She made some weak comment like "Do you want me to tell you somebody was sick in the factory that day and thats why your radiator is leaking?" I was like "No, I want to know what Nissan does about a new car that I don't even get any steady comfort from it's reliability. I bought a new car because I didn't want the constant hassles of a car in the garage."
Then she said "Well the dealership will cover warranted items and thats all we have to do."
When I wanted to speak to somebody else she said thats all they say. 
Very angering.....anybody else have issues like this?


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Are you sure you took that left turn at Albuquerque?

No really, with mass produced cars, like the Altima, Camry, Civic, etc. there's always mass problems that occur with more people. Some get lemons, some don't. I've had problems with my older Ford before, yet I knew people that had the same exact truck and never had a single problem.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

> The dealer said they found out from Nissan the replacement radiators were not pressurized right and they need to get the new replacement one in and so I have to go back next week for them to install it.


That actually sounds like good service.


----------



## njdawg (Jul 1, 2003)

Ruben said:


> That actually sounds like good service.


 They came to this conclusion after I brought it back to them twice with leaking coolant and dry coolant spots all over the engine area, fan housing and radiator body since they installed the last replacement radiator. They didn't see it happening last time I brought it in.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Now that sucks. I've heard that there have been some issues with the plastic radiators, and dealers have been replacingthem with aluminum ones. Maybe you got a dealer that was trying to cut corners.

I'd take to another Nissan dealer.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

...or call Nissan Consumer affairs, 800-647-7261.


----------



## njdawg (Jul 1, 2003)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> ...or call Nissan Consumer affairs, 800-647-7261.


 I did....read the first post. I am supposed to be overjoyed that the dealer is replacing it each time for me. They don't get that it is not cool to own a new car which you can't even rely on.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

njdawg said:


> I did....read the first post. I am supposed to be overjoyed that the dealer is replacing it each time for me. They don't get that it is not cool to own a new car which you can't even rely on.


I understand your frustration...have you thought about selling the car and
starting from scratch?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

look. tell them you want another car or have a lawyer send them a letter. it would be cheap and would probably get you a new car. there are lemon laws against these types of things. This is A-typical for a Nissan, you shouldn't get stuck with this POS.


----------

